# Bootcamp: votre avis sur la fonction



## ptitpissou (26 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je dispose d'un Imac Intel (2GHz, 2Go, OSX 10.5.4) depuis quelques mois, et je souhaiterai utiliser une application (architecte et construction 3d) qui n'existe que sous PC. J'ai naturellement pensé utiliser la fonction bootcamp pour pourvoir le faire. 
J'ai eu pas mal de soucis avec Windows, d'où mon passage sous MAC, alors je suis un peu sceptique quand à l'installation et à l'utilisation de windows sous MAC.

Je souhaiterai donc savoir si le fait d'utiliser bootcamp et donc windows, ne risque pas de foutre le bazard dans mon mac qui marche très bien jusqu'à présent. Est-ce que je ne risque pas d'avoir des trucs qui ne fonctionnement plus, ou qui ne fonctionneront plus une fois de retour dans l'environnement mac.
A noter, que je ne compte pas être connecté à internet lors de l'utilisation de windows et de ce logiciel.

Je vous remercie par avance pour vos remarques et votre retour d'expérience sur le sujet.
Cordialement

Mac user en devenir...


----------



## ntx (26 Août 2008)

Pour moi le gros point faible de Bootcamp c'est de devoir installer la partition Windows sur le même disque que ta partition système de Mac OSX. Tant que cette restriction ne sera pas levée, Bootcamp ne viendra pas sur mon Mac


----------



## ptitpissou (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

n'étant pas expert, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris. Cela signifie, qu'il faut forcément installer windows sur le disque dur du mac et non sur un disque dur externe?


----------



## divoli (27 Août 2008)

ptitpissou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> n'étant pas expert, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris. Cela signifie, qu'il faut forcément installer windows sur le disque dur du mac et non sur un disque dur externe?



Oui, obligatoirement sur le disque dur interne. BootCamp est en fait un programme intégré à Leopard qui va permettre de créer une partition supplémentaire sur le DD interne pour y installer Windows.

Tu te retrouves alors avec un dual-boot.


----------



## ptitpissou (27 Août 2008)

Ok merci, bien compris pour l'installation.
Pour en revenir à mon premier message: Y a-t-il finalement beaucoup de risque de foutre le bazard dans ma machine en utilisant bootcamp?
Je ne voudrais pas mettre en place ce truc et m'apercevoir que plus rien ne marche après.
En gros, bootcamp, ça marche bien ou pas?c,'est fiable ou pas du tout?

Merci


----------



## divoli (27 Août 2008)

De ma propre expérience, au bout de 14 mois d'utilisation, je dirais qu'aussi bien bootcamp que le dual-boot OS X / Windows sont parfaitement fiables (c'est difficile de les dissocier). Je n'ai jamais eu le moindre souci.

Ce risque de foutre le bazar est surtout un à-priori colporté par des utilisateurs qui n'aiment pas trop Windows, dont certains l'installent certes en se bouchant le nez, mais qu'ils installent quand même. Il est de bon aloi sur les forums Mac de dénigrer Windows, et cela permet souvent à certains utilisateurs qui cacher leur propre incompétence quand il y a un problème avec cet OS en lui mettant tout sur le dos.

Il peut y avoir des soucis au début, c'est-à-dire au moment de créer une partition avec bootcamp et d'y installer Windows. Il est impératif de bien suivre le manuel de bootcamp, si l'on veut ne pas faire de gaffe (du genre installer Windows sur la même partition que OS X). De même certains utilisateurs ont eu des soucis du fait que leur DD était trop fragmenté. D'autres également ont eu des soucis divers à l'installation dont on parle ça et là sur les forums.
Mais je suis convaincu que dans l'immense majorité des cas, la mise en place de la partition bootcamp et de Windows sur passe bien.

Une fois la mise en place effectuée et établie, je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'un quelconque bazar avéré. OS X et Windows fonctionnent d'une manière indépendante.

Ceci dit, il est impératif d'effectuer avant toute chose un clone bootable (ou une sauvegarde Time Machine) de la partition OS X sur un DD externe avant de se lancer dans l'opération, au cas où cela se passerait mal.

Mais, de toute façon, c'est également valable même si l'on a pas l'intention d'utiliser bootcamp. Sauvegarder reste dans tous les cas primordial.


----------



## ntx (27 Août 2008)

Tempérons un peu : il y a eu quand même beaucoup de forumeurs qui ont viré leur partition Mac OSX en essayant du supprimer leur partition Windows. Donc il faut faire attention quand on manipule le disque.


----------



## divoli (27 Août 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Tempérons un peu : il y a eu quand même beaucoup de forumeurs qui ont viré leur partition Mac OSX en essayant du supprimer leur partition Windows. Donc il faut faire attention quand on manipule le disque.



C'est de leur faute, pas de la faute de Windows ni de bootcamp. Quand on s'y prend comme un pied, on assume. 

Et puis "beaucoup", c'est toi qui le dit. Il y a toujours un effet de loupe.


----------



## ntx (27 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Quand on s'y prend comme un pied, on assume.


Utiliser Bootcamp c'est devoir toucher aux partitions de son disque ce que la plupart des utilisateurs n'ont jamais fait, et même ignorent totalement leur existence. Donc il y a un risque.


----------



## divoli (27 Août 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Utiliser Bootcamp c'est devoir toucher aux partitions de son disque ce que la plupart des utilisateurs n'ont jamais fait, et même ignorent totalement leur existence. Donc il y a un risque.



Bien sûr. C'est pour cela que j'ai dit qu'il fallait bien suivre le manuel de bootcamp; il est indiqué comment créer et supprimer une partition bootcamp. Le risque est surtout présent à la création de la partition bootcamp et de l'installation de Windows.

Une fois que c'est fait, après avoir bien lu le manuel, je ne vois pas quel risque il pourrait y avoir.


Le problème, à mon avis, c'est que pas mal d'utilisateurs foncent tête baissée sans avoir lu ou mal le manuel, ni pris les précautions nécessaires (à savoir faire des sauvegardes, le mieux en clonant la partition OS X ou en faisant une sauvegarde TM, sur un DD externe).


----------



## ptitpissou (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je reprend bien tardivement le fil de cette discussion...Aïe! 
Visiblement, il suffit de faire les choses dans le bon ordre pour que cela fonctionne. C'est d'ailleurs le cas pour bien des choses. 
De mon côté j'ai une sauvegarde sur Time machine de mon disque donc pas de soucis.
J'hésite encore, mais je m'en vais lire le manuel, et consulter encore un peu les discussions à ce sujet avant de me décider à utiliser bootcamp ou non.

Merci pour vos réponses

Cordialement


----------



## johnlocke2342 (10 Septembre 2008)

Pour ma part, j'ai réinstallé Windows XP plusieurs fois sur mon MB, la dernière fois était mardi dernier à cause d'un virus qui m'a tout fait planter. Je n'ai jamais rencontré le moindre problème sous OS X à cause de Boot Camp (ou alors je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte). Pour des raisons familiales, je dois toutefois récupérer mon ancien PC de bureau demain, je virerai donc Windows de mon Macbook pour y installer Linux dont je risque fortement d'avoir besoin cette année à la fac. Linux n'étant pas pris en charge par BootCamp, je risque par contre de mauvaises manips en partitionnant.
Sinon, pour Windows, Boot Camp est nickel pour moi.


----------



## claud (11 Septembre 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Linux n'étant pas pris en charge par BootCamp, je risque par contre de mauvaises manips en partitionnant.



Inexact.Pour un dualboot avec ubuntu,bootcamp (et ensuite refit) marche aussi
parfaitement qu'avec windows.

J'imagine qu'avec les autres distributions Linux il en est de même.


----------



## Poupa1er (11 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne comprends absolument pas cet à priori sur Windows !!!!!

Le Mac supporte très bien le dual boot, je l'utilise depuis 1 an sans aucun problème, j'utilise un logiciel 3D sur Windows, il n'existe pas sous OS X ....

Je ne suis pas un inconditionnel du MAC, vu qu'il m'a été offert lorsque mon dernier PC a brûlé...  
Mais c'est vrai que l'usage en est plus simple .....  

J'ai du aussi recharger Windows pour cause de virus, car je ne pensais pas que la carte réseau était quand même prise en compte par la machine... Alors que l'on a même pas configuré les com 

Conclusion :
Protection anti virus et fire machin truc obligatoire 

En dehors de ce petit souci courant sur Windows, aucun problème quand à l'utilisation
Tu peux plonger dans le bonheur sans te faire de mouron collègue  :love::love::love:

Poupa 1er


----------



## claud (11 Septembre 2008)

Poupa1er a dit:


> Je ne comprends absolument pas cet à priori sur Windows !!!!!



Je pense comme toi;j'ai vista via bootcamp qui marche magnifiquement.

C'est un snobisme sur ce forum de critiquer windows,en oubliant un peu vite
qu'il y a un milliard de PC sous windows sur la terre.


----------



## vazen (11 Septembre 2008)

Et si on installe Windows sur un Mac, faut-il installer aussi un anti-virus ?


----------



## claud (11 Septembre 2008)

vazen a dit:


> Et si on installe Windows sur un Mac, faut-il installer aussi un anti-virus ?



Windows via bootcamp sur un mac c'est windows sur un ordinateur...
Donc tu installes un antivirus!
Un virus attaque le software pas le hardware.


----------



## ntx (11 Septembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> Windows via bootcamp sur un mac c'est windows sur un ordinateur...


Et aussi par virtualisation: Windows restera Windows


----------



## claud (11 Septembre 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Et aussi par virtualisation: Windows restera Windows



Sacré windows;il nous a tous fait souffrir!

Mais on l'aime bien quand même...

Certes pour un usage bureautique internet et multimedia,un mac os c'est plus cool.

On peut même ne rien connaître à l'informatique ça marche toujours bien.

Enfin il faut mieux avoir sous les doigts le forum macgé au cas où...


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> C'est un snobisme sur ce forum de critiquer windows,en oubliant un peu vite
> qu'il y a un milliard de PC sous windows sur la terre.



Il y a une réaction de défense, conjugué à un complexe d'infériorité (numéraire), qui font que certains se sentent obligés de se justifier d'être sur Mac en tapant un peu (et parfois beaucoup) sur Windows.

Perso, je pense que celui qui fait l'effort d'acheter un Mac, c'est pour utiliser MacOS X. S'il installe Windows en plus, c'est pour faire fonctionner des logiciels spécifiques, pas pour Windows en lui-même.


----------



## dokteure (3 Mars 2012)

tout d'abord j'ai bien lu attentivement tous les commentaires et moi personnellement je me suis mis au mac pour l'esthétique, la simplicité, pas de prise de tete antivirus etc... 
j'avais d'ailleurs acheter un imac 27' 3.2Gh intel core i3 4Go 1333Mhz pour la maison
avec un macbook pro 13' de meme generation pour le travail mais j'ai du vite revendre le portable car je me suis rendu compte que niveau comptabilité des programmes pour le taff c'été énormément la galere, et j'ai opter pour un portable PC

ma question est la suivante maintenant: 
les jeux PC me manque et vu que sur le mac je ne trouve absolument pas mon bonheur je souhaiterai utiliser bootcamp pour cette effet. J'ai vu apparemment qu'on pouvais installer windows 7, Xp, vista, un anti virus etc... et je vous avouerai que deja je m'y perds

 est ce que quelqu'un aurai un lien de la dernière version de bootcamp et aussi si on pouvait m'orientais sur quoi installer après l'installation de bootcamp (windows 7, xp, vista.. ) vu les caractéristiques de ma machine.(imac 27' 3.2Gh intel core i3 4Go 1333Mhz)

est ce que quelqu'un peut aussi me confirmer que jamais un virus ne viendra déranger mon mac. et que si un jour j'en attrape un sur windows, le fait d'effacer windows reglera le problème sans toucher au mac??

merci d'avance pour tout et a tous.


----------



## LawToGraff (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai le même type de question que toi, je peut juste te dire que Bootcamp n'a pas à être téléchargé, il est dans Applications/Utilitaire/Bootcamp. 
pour le reste, je suis sur le point d'avoir un Imac d'ici quelque mois, et je me pose les mêmes questions .


----------



## chafpa (5 Mars 2012)

Et il suffit de faire la mise à jour des drivers, si nécessaire, après l'installation.

J'ai abandonné Bootcamp sur mon iMac car la luminosité était aveuglante.

Après avoir essayé tous les softs permettant de régler ce problème, je me suis résigné à utiliser Windows 7 en virtualisation avec Parallels. Cela coûte quelques dizaines d'euros, il y a même Virtual Box qui fait la même chose (à peu près) et qui est gratuit. L'utilisation est bien plus souple car il n'y a pas besoin de rebooter le Mac pour passer de OS X à Seven.


----------

